# Puppy Prelim Brag!!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Just got the call on Fyurie's prelims. She's the first of our F litter kids to get done since they're not quite 9 months old. Prelims done by a very good and experienced radiologist, Dr. Mostosky, so we know we can rely on his interpretation of the x-rays to be accurate.

Hips "good to excellent" and elbows are good too. Whoohoo! I love those phone calls!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Great news indeed!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

WOOT!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent news!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Fantastic News!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's Excellent news!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

YESSS!!! Congratulations! Most "excellent" News!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. We're pretty happy, especially since this is the first set of prelims in the 2nd generation of our breeding.









So Brian and Lucia, are the Canadian F kids going to be doing prelims or just wait for OVC? I know you guys can certify up there sooner than we can down here.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats Chris!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That is excellent news, congrats


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Chris

We have not planning on doing prelims, and thinking about doing the x-rays at the same time as having her Spayed.

Yes, I think the OVC will grade hips at 18 months, that would be 3 months after her 2nd Heat (if she goes 6 months between).
Not sure if *WE *will make it for the 24 months (with 3 Heats).









So far so good (day 3), I have to get pictures of her with her big girl pants on.
The perch training has made getting them on very easy, just ask her to perch.


----------

